# I'm losing it!



## destroyed (Aug 30, 2009)

:scratchhead: somone please help! Iv'e been with my wife for four year and we've only been separated for a couple weeks and its driving me INSANE! I don't have any kids of my own but I raised two step-chilren that still call me daddy, and today is my birthday! I called and her phone isn't in service! I recently tried to hurt myself over all this, and I can't cope. Someone please tell me I'll be o.k. its my birthday for christ's sake


----------



## mikey (Jul 7, 2009)

its difficult, I am going thru the same ordeal, I guess all we can do is to wait and watch. Try to divert your attention somewhere else, go watch a movie or something.

She might be angry and thats why she didn't call to wish you, just give her and yourself some time.

good luck!!


----------



## destroyed (Aug 30, 2009)

Hard to patient right now, but thanks


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

The first month is the most difficult adjustment during a seperation. Read my Love Must Be Tough thread. 

Do what you can to make yourself be a better man! Get individual counseling, read self books, go to the gym, exercise, join a club, invite a person from work/school out for lunch or drinks to make a new friend, join a church, etc. 

You will be the most attractive to your wife..when you are fulfilling yourself. It is not attractive to be a helpless, needy person. I have been there. Keep coming here to vent. 

I'm not sure of the details regarding your marriage problems. Maybe you can share some more?


----------



## destroyed (Aug 30, 2009)

I belive that we started having major problems when I lost my job and she was constantly working. I simply wanted to spend more time with her but instead she seemed to take it as being demanding. I complained that we shold spend time together before she started working a multitude of hours one morning but she had to run errands. She told me to come with her, but I refused. She didn't come back until I had moved back with my parents


----------



## destroyed (Aug 30, 2009)

*oh no!*

 She never called me or even let me speak to my kids...now I am totally engulfed in a ball of grief. I can't sleep, or eat, I just keep blaming myself for everything. To make matters worse, I saw another man driving our car, and now I keep having disturbing visions of her being intamate with this other man! I'm so depressed All the things that I used to enjoy are rapidly begining to fade and become meaningless...I just turned 27, but I don't want to date again! OMG! I just lost my best friend:crazy::absolut:


----------



## tryintoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Just take it easy and breathe. I am on a roller coaster too. It hurts but keep busy with activities. If you feel you are going to hurt yourself GET HELP!!! Don't go down that road, go to church and speak to someone. Don't turn to drinking or drugs. Find a focal point and stick with it. Concentrate on YOU not her. Tirelessly everyone says begging, nagging crying doesnt help the issue, she needs to see you strong and independent. Did she think you leaned on her for too much?


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

What are you doing for yourself?

You need to keep busy or you will go crazy. Distract yourself.


----------

